# Documentary: Aikido - Lesson with Steven Seagal (VERY RARE VIDEO)



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody who wants to get an in depth look into the world of Aikido should watch this video. Lots of neat techniques. Some are applicable on the streets, but it should be viewed as an art form more than anything.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How can the uploader (youtube) say it's a very rare video when it's on youtube? :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The way I see it...it was recorded by a VHS camcorder then the director had to splice together all the footage from way back in the 80's. I thought it was well made. 

Part marketing, but still hard to find I guess. I'd love to find some Bruce Lee, Gene Lebell, or Rickson old fights that aren't already circulating in the web.


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool video, thanks!!! All them people that laugh when they see him training AS need to see this. Kinda corny at times I admit but I never questioned his skills.:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## jackfujimori (Jun 25, 2012)

I remember that one time my mom signed me up for "Aikido for Kids."
The first day I went, everyone was counting in Japanese in a room full of incense. Turns out I'm allergic to incense. I found out that very day, and so I had quit that same day. Was sick in bed for a week or so. Good times.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I am actually surprised I watched the whole thing. Thank you for the video, and as much as he gets ridiculed you cannot knock his mastery over Aikido.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah mos def...I was suprised myself cuz it was an hour long. But it offers a very different insight in the art along with the man himself. 

I always thought he was koo because he was the only action star who didn't use a gun or at least rarely. He would just pick up pool sticks and beat people with it and you can see him applying that in the video. Overall just a very unique artform vs the traditional ones you see with kicks and punches.


----------

